# It was good to hear



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Since it seems winter weather has finally reached PA (cold weather - no real snow as of yet) I thought I should get my hives somewhat protected for the winter.

So I got sheets of plywood and leaned them on all 4 sides of the hives. I even put a sheet on top to keep out any snow (or rain) we get later on. 

When I leaned the sheets of plywood up against the hive, it made a slight bumping sound and I could hear the hum of bees wondering who or what was disturbing their winter's rest. It sure was a good sound to hear - knowing that they've made it thus far.

Of course, I realize that most winterkill occurs later - February - April, but it was a good sound to hear none-the-less.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

*cross fingers*


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

idigbeets said:


> *cross fingers*


second that


----------



## jeremynj (Jun 29, 2011)

Why did you lean plywood against the sides? From what I've read, the snow will act as an insulator, the bees just need a way to get out of the hive once in a while.

You put a sheet on the hive to keep out rain or snow? What do you do the rest of the year when it is raining? The hive should be waterproof already.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

jeremynj said:


> Why did you lean plywood against the sides? From what I've read, the snow will act as an insulator, the bees just need a way to get out of the hive once in a while.
> 
> You put a sheet on the hive to keep out rain or snow? What do you do the rest of the year when it is raining? The hive should be waterproof already.


Snow may be an insulator but if it's a 3' tall hive the snow also has to be that deep. Ain't much of the country got 3" right now! With plywood all around and also on top, the hive would essentially be inside a box. Sounds like a good thing to me.

Martin


----------

